# Vista Media Center & Dual Monitors - Mouse & Remote Focus?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just bought a new 1080p LCD TV for my home office and set it up with my Vista Media Center, with the intent that Media Center will run full-screen on the TV (connected via DVI>HDMI cable) and I'd use the original LCD monitor for computer applications.

My setup is this:

[ LG TV = Monitor 2 (on left) ] [ HP LCD = Monitor 1 (on right) ]

The problem is when I launch Media Center full screen on the TV, the mouse focus is locked to the full-screen Media Center, and I can't bring the mouse to Monitor 1 unless I press ALT-TAB to switch to another running app. That leaves Media Center full-screen on the TV, but then the MediaCenter app no longer has focus for remote control operations (using the Media Center remote control HP provided).

How can I keep MediaCenter running full-screen on the TV (Monitor 2), keep it the focus for the remote, but not lock the mouse to Monitor 2?


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Drew, I had a similar problem with my HP Media Center and finally went through all the updates and found a download that fixed it. I am sure being the pro that you are....this has already been done....but just in case....thought I'd pass along my experience  
Rob


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Other than the Automatic Windows updates I haven't applied any special patches, so if you know of one that resolves this issue, I'd appreciate a link!


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Drew,

You may have already found this on the Green Button, but this should solve your problem. I'm going to try it out myself, as I'm working on a Vista Ultimate machine that I'd like to do the same dual monitor on plasma in the living room connected via dvi.

http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/240939.aspx


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Scuba-Tim, and thanks Rob77 for your PM ... I'll check out the recommendations! :up:


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Did rob77 have another suggestion?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> Did rob77 have another suggestion?


To go to HP's site and get the latest updates direct from HP.

I'll say, though, that I tried the link to TGB and installed the multiMon beta app, and it's working like a charm to load VMC full screen on the TV while keeping my mouse on my desktop. I can then drag the mouse across monitors without incident, so that's great. Still some minor issues with the remote not working in VMC if I click elsewhere on the desktop, but it's a quick click back on VMC to rectify that.

Thanks for sharing that link - I never would have found it on my own!


----------

